# Internet problem in Ubuntu



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, just installed Ubuntu, and everything looks great, everything but internet. I tried to setup by adding it the networking options in the administrative menu. I have a dial-up connection, and I would like to know what else I need to do to make this connection work. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Dial up connections can be extremely difficult if not impossible to set up in Linux. What ISP are you with and what type of modem (internal or external) and what model modem are you using?


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

ISP: South Central Communications
Modem type: internal
Model Modem: Agere Systems HDA Modem (COM3)

Hope this info helps!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

does Ubuntu detect the modem at all?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Follow this:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! I kinda have a more fleeting problem, but when my laptop is in a condition to run Ubuntu again, I will definetly use this. 
Thanks!


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm stuck in this tutorial. I just can't seem to find out what drivers I need to install. I've already run the scanModem program, and i've already *tried* to read the results, but I can't make anything of it. The instructions tell me to read the files 1stread.txt and ModemData.txt. I've tried my best to read them and find out what drivers I need to install, and I'm sorry, but I can't. could someone please help me find out what drivers I need to get this modem working? I have attached the two files i'm supposed to make sense of to this post. Thanks!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

> The softmodem chip 0x11c11040 is not yet supported under Linux.
> Code must be developed by manufacture LSI Inc.
> See details in http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/bigarch/archive-seventh/msg00915.html
> Read InfoGeneral.txt about alternatives modem hardware.


I'm not an expert in dial-up issues, but I think you might be better off getting a modem that's known to be compatible with Linux.
Or better yet, get broadband. Using dial-up with Linux can be difficult, even if you get it working, because there's normally a lot of downloading that needs to be done.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi. The best way to go is with a serial modem that will work with linux. Hook it up & put in user name & password. Zoom has a USB modem that will work. I have not tried it. I think it is around $50.00. I have a Best Data serial modem. It was easy to set up. Newegg.com has the zoom modem. Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree with KB.

Don't let this problem color your perception of Ubuntu or Linux in general. Dial-up is a dead end dirt road. It's an anomaly in the otherwise exciting world of Linux.
The problem is all those pesky winmodems infesting 99% of the world's PC's. Winmodems are cheap modems that don't do much on their own. They pass most of the actual processing off on the main CPU. To do that, they need to communicate with the main CPU, and since most of the world is on Windows, the only drivers written for the modems are Windows-based.

Cheap modem + Windows = winmodems.

This may help you to understand the problems. There are 3 hurdles to dial-up in Linux.

#1 Winmodems.
#2 Linux dialer software. To be more specific, unfamiliarity with Linux dialer software. The software works once you figure it out.
#3 ISP's. Some don't work very well with Linux. Avoid the ones that require proprietary software to dial into their network. E-mail or call your ISP. Don't ask for Linux support; 99% of them will say "no". Just ask them if Linux should work if you take care of your end of it. 

I've been working on a dial-up thread over at Ubuntu Forums. It's a work in progress but several people have said it helped them. This thread addresses Hurdle #2 issues only.

For Hurdle #1, chances are that you will waste hours trying to get that stupid Agere modem working and fail. I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just saying it's too complicated for many. I've avoided trying to configure any winmodems.
Try finding a hardware-based serial modem if you have a serial connection on your PC. The cheapest new one I've found is the Amigo at Newegg. There are some USB modems that work but they're trickier. I think fred is referring to the new Zoom 3095, which Zoom claims to be a hardware-based USB modem. 

Would someone please buy one of these and tell us if it works?? :tongue:

Depending on where you are on the planet, looking around for a used hardware serial modem may work well. I've picked up four used ones now, three US Robotics and a weird Boca that works in Linux but not in Windows (!) Garage sales, ebay, craigslist, etc. I didn't like the idea of another gizmo setting on the desk, but on our Windows PC the serial modems get connection speeds in the high 30's to low 40's whereas the Intel 536 winmodem never did better than 24.4.

EDIT: fred, what's the exact model # of your Best Data modem? I'm trying to make a list. Thanks!


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks, bartender! that info is very helpful.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Bartender the modem is a Best Data (56usbsl). I had a serial Zoom modem before the Best Data modem for 3 or 4 months. It can not stand up to lighting. Unhook your phone line when you're not using the computer. The best Data was $20 off E-bay. Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, fred. Will put that in the list. One more thing - where was it detected? You know what I mean, my serial modems are detected at "ttyS0".


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Bartender. It was detected at ttySo. If we can save $200.00 they will be able to buy a $50.00 serial modem. I never had a problem with any of the serial modems I used. It was when I tried all the other modems I was told would not work in the first place. Fred.


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

what do you mean, where was it detected? like, what site detected a serial modem to buy?


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Purkinje, Bartender will be able to explain what he means by detected. He is a lot better at this than I would be. Bartenter I have the 3095F zoom modem on its way. Be here in next week. Will see if it will work or not. Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, Purkin -
Take a look at that thread I linked you to over at the Ubuntu Forums. What I mean by where was it detected, is if Linux can find a device, the device will be found at a location or node or whatever the heck the proper term is. Linux will find most external serial modems at either ttys0 or ttys1, depending on which serial port you plugged into. USB devices are usually detected at funny sounding locations that have "usb" somewhere in the description. A friend jacked his Sprint cellphone into my Linux PC and it was found at "ttyATCMO" or something similar.
When you run the wvdial command described in post #3 it will tell you (hopefully) where it found the modem and that's a location you want to make note of. If it found no modem then you know that your Linux distro and your modem are unlikely to work together without a fight.


----------



## Siegfried (Sep 19, 2007)

fredobrien said:


> I have the 3095F zoom modem on its way. Be here in next week. Will see if it will work or not. Fred


Hi,

I'm wondering if that Zoom modem ended up working properly?

Thanks


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Siegfried. I gave up on the USB 3095F. I send it back. Everything & all of the help that I got did not work. Just to see if the modem would work I tried it on XP, was really slow. My USB Best Data was a lot faster. Zoom did say they was having problems getting the modem working with linux. Hopefully they will get the bugs worked out. Thanks to all of you. Fred


----------



## Siegfried (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. May I ask which USB modem from Best Data worked? Or was it just working on XP?

We're looking to get a USB modem if possible too as we need the serial port for a serial console switch, but not many seem to be working


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Best Data (56usbsl). It works with XP. I hope that Zoom will get there modem working. Some have it working not sure on what OS system. I tried ubuntu, pclinuxos. I have a Best Data serial modem that is working nice for me. Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, guys, I'm looking into a couple of options - one, getting a PCI card that provides serial ports, and also want to try a serial-to-USB cable. It's confusing trying to figure out which ones will work with Linux. Will report back with results. 
I think the serial-to-USB adapter cable might be the most helpful as laptops and desktops both continue to drop the "legacy" serial port but we still need it for our pathetic dial-up Linux experience...


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

HI, Bartender. I tried the serial-to-USB cable. It has been close to a year. I could not get it to work. I had high hopes that it would work. For What you pay for it you can buy a serial modem. Linux dial up serial modem is easier & less trouble. Hope they are working on the USB modems. Maybe some day soon. Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

There are dozens of serial-to-usb cables. In Windows you can install the included drivers. It appears that in the Linux environment you hope/pray that the proper drivers have been written into the OS you want to use. For instance, Keyspan makes some of the nicest cables, but it says right on their website that Ubuntu/Debian distros do not include the proper drivers for their cable. I think there's a little chip in these cables and you gotta have the right drivers so that chip can communicate.
You might even want to try that cable again. From what I've gleaned off the internet, support was nonexistent before the Linux 2.6 kernel.

Anyway, I ordered the Sabrent SBT-USC1M from Newegg this morning
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156008
the latest review on the newegg link claimed it worked in Ubuntu 7.04.

Also ordered a Syba SD-PCI-2S PCI serial card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124017 to see if that works.

Wish me luck :wink:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

The Sabrent worked like a charm in Ubuntu 7.04. I plugged the Sabrent into a USB port on the PC, attached the US Robotics 5686 to the Sabrent, plugged the US Robotics 9V wall cube into the power strip, and turned the power strip on. Fired up the PC. Went into GnomePPP (the graphic interface for wvdial, available as a separate download on the Ubuntu packages website) and asked it to "Detect" the modem. 
GnomePPP found the modem at /dev/ttyACMO. I had the PC set up out in the shop, where I didn't have a phone line, but I asked the modem to dial and it seemed to work just fine. GnomePPP quit when the modem couldn't find a dial tone, just like it should have.
I think this provides a good path for someone with dial-up, a serial modem, and a laptop or desktop with no serial port.

I haven't tried out the Syba PCI serial card yet.

My understanding of the situation: the Sabrent cable has a tiny circuit board molded into the serial plug. The chip on that circuit board needs drivers to communicate with the OS. Linux kernel 2.6 has those drivers. So functionality is pretty much automatic. 

In Windows you need to install drivers!


----------

